# Robot Carretilla Elevadora



## SystemControl (Ago 29, 2005)

Weno aki os pongo mi primer proyecto de robotika a ver ke tal sale

Objetivo:

Crear un robot ke siga una linea y por el trascurso de la linea si encuentra una caja cojerla y segir el recorrido, hasta ke encuentre la siguiente caja, ke lo ke hara sera dejar la caja ke lleva encima y cojer las dos y segir el recorrido asi y sucesivamente hasta llegar al final

Materiales:

- Chasis: este en la primera version sera de k'nex

- Electronica: Esta compuesto por un microcontrolado Basicx-24, 3 servomotores, un sensor IR digital, un rastreador de linea y algunos bumper.

Fotos:

Foto 1: Vista General Del Robot.

Foto 2: Vista Del Frontal Del Robot.

Foto 3: Detalle Del Infrarojo.

Foto 4: Detalle De La Placa Sin Terminar.

http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1179800x6005aw.jpg http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1180800x6007ae.jpg http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1181800x6008dd.jpg http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1182800x6009kx.jpg

Foto 5: Asi va kedando la placa con algunas cosas ya conectadas.

Foto 6: Detalle del comutador: conmuta la bateria con la placa o con el medidor de bateria(mirar Foto 7).

Foto 7: Circuito para medir el nivel de bateria.

http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1183800x6006si.jpg http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1184800x6000ys.jpg http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1185800x6003mn.jpg

Foto 1: "Bumper" de carga.

Foto 2: "Bumper" de altura maxima.

Foto 3: "Bumper" de altura minima.

http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1186800x6000bx.jpg http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1187800x6008aj.jpg http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sany1188800x6002au.jpg


Videos:

Video1:  Es una pekeña prueba de la pala ke detecta una carga la sube hasta arriba y la vuelve a dejar hasta ke detecta una Superficie elevada o la deja de nuevo en el suelo en este caso la deja sobre una superficie elevada

Video2:  Aki os dejo un video de los primeros pasos "autonomos", me falta perfilarlo para ke tenga un poko mas de "finura" DD

Video3:   El nuevo video del robot controlado por control remoto 

Codigo Fuentes:

Autonomo Codigo Fuente del robot totalmente autonomo
ControlIRCodigo Fuente del robot controlado por IR
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Post Original: http://www.zonatecnologia.com/foro/t5521-robot-carretilla-elevadora.html


----------



## MaMu (Ago 29, 2005)

SystemControl, en primer lugar felicitaciones por el excelente trabajo que has hecho, es un enorme gusto que compartas tu proyectos en el foro, y esperemos a que sirva de inspiración a quienes estén encarando algun proyecto similar. 
Sin ir más lejos, espero anciosamente que todos los usuarios del foro y visitantes se animen a raiz de tu puntapié inicial a volcar todos sus proyectos e ideas de robótica.

Saludos, me gusto el diseño.


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 6, 2005)

Os dejo otro video del robot controlado remotamente desde un mando 

Espero vuestras opiniones y preguntas


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2005)

Clap Clap Clap, quiero uno 
Imáginate que recogiera monedas del piso .
Un proyecto más que interesante. Pero... comenta como ha surgido la idea, a raiz de que?. Ese tipo de comentarios e introducciones son a veces muy necesarias y fundamentales para inspiraciones e ideas futuras. Nice work!

Saludos


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 7, 2005)

Saludos SystemControl.

Muy bueno el post e interesante, felicitaciones.
Unas preguntitas:
Que es el sistema tipo "Lego" que usas para armar el robot, un kit de robótica?

Deberías publicar los circuitos y el firmware que usastes para controlarlo. Estaría muy bueno.

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 7, 2005)

Mamu: 
 La idea surgio de ke no keria hacer el tipico robot ke seguia solo la raya o el tipico robot ke eskiva obstaculo ya ke lo veia muy comun en la robotica...y como siempre man gustado este tipo de carretillas decidi acerla despues de darle muxas weltas a ver ke hacia 


Marcelo:

Lo ke utilizado para construirlo es un jugete tipo mecano o lego...ke se llama K'NEX ---> http://www.knex.com/

Sobre los eskemas poko abria ke poner ya ke utilizado este microcontrolador---> http://www.superrobotica.com/S310205.htm

Y es cuestion de conectar los senores y servos...no tiene muxo misterio...
y Sobre el programa tengo ke afinarlo y depurarlo todabia un poko y comentarlo pero lo pondre


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2005)

SystemControl dijo:
			
		

> Marcelo:
> Lo ke utilizado para construirlo es un jugete tipo mecano o lego...ke se llama K'NEX ---> http://www.knex.com/



El rasti técnico (aqui en Argentina) hubiese sido ideal, ya ni se consigue. Y el Lego es excesivamente caro. Lo bueno de Lego, es que tiene una serie industrial, que la hacen a medida, para maquetas de automatización y robótica. Pregunte en "El Mundo del Juguete" que distribuye Lego, pero tan solo una cinta transportadora, sale poco mas de u$s 150+iva + impuestos (lo traen por pedido). La diferencia es que se usan mecanismos y se simulan dispositivos a diferentes escalas. Si alguno consigue ese catálogo, peguenle una hojeada, vale la pena.


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya os e colgado los codigos fuetes pa ke le exeis una ojeada


----------



## diegovega1980 (Dic 27, 2005)

Me gustaria ponerme en contacto contigo SYSTEMCONTROL. Necesito que me ayudes en esto de la carretilla.
Espero tu contestación. Por favor, NECESITO TU AYUDA. Muchas gracias de antemano. Un saludo y feliz salida y entrada de año. GRACIAS.


----------



## omgbar (Sep 4, 2006)

tengo que quitarme el sombrero porque me has dejado enamorado del robot.
pero mi respuesta no va de tu maquina sino de ayuda.
busco el cd rom de las carretillas linde para el diagnosis y reparacion.
no se si estoy bien ubicado en este foro .
estoy desesperado, me podeis ayudar, eres una maquina


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2006)

llegue tarde no salen los videos podrias volverlo a poner-los o mejor todavia porque no hablas con el webmaster y lo tetes aki.
on el yatube no se...


----------



## heber alvarado (May 8, 2010)

hola hermano me podrias ayudar quiero saber█como█hacer especie de una grua que rote en su eje, que alarg*U*e su brazo y que baje una guaya para agarrar algo como las█de construccion civil█que se encargan de llevar cosas pesadas de un lado a otro. tenia en mente usar servo motores el rollo es como█hago para se detengan y no se vallan hacia abajo con el peso de los mismos brazos de  la grua es decir como freno los motores. o si me puedes decir como trabajaste tu para que mantuviera el peso. gracias de antemano


----------



## luisperezmedina (May 8, 2010)

puedes usar un motor que contenga un engraneje sin fin de esa manera se creara una especie de cerradura......tendras que poner el angraje "a"(el mas pequeño de arriba) a tu motor o servo (el que gustes), luego el engranaje sin fin (el mas largo debajo) lo ubicaras en tu chasi...bueno espero te ayude en algo mi idea....XD


----------



## heber alvarado (May 9, 2010)

no entiendo mucho porque por lo menos no entiendo como el motor va a frenar debido a que tiene un peso, y si al estar en movimiento lo arrastra pero a la hora de que se pare va a rodar al contrario no se como funcionaria lo delos engranajes que me dicessipuedes explicarmelo mas detalladamente debido a que soy inexperto en el area.

si tienes una foto de alguno donde pueda ver exactamentecomo es para comprarlo porque no se como va air montado


----------



## DANDY (May 9, 2010)

mmm es sencillo imaginate primero que el engranaje inferior tipo tornillo gira... ves como si lo puede mover al engranaje superior¿? ya que lo hace moverse atravez de su canal... ahora imaginate al engranaje superior tipo rueda... vez que es imposible que lo haga girar ya que choca con las paredes?


----------



## heber alvarado (May 9, 2010)

conchale hermano gracias de verdad lo vi me faltaba perspectiva ahora lo que tengo es que conseguirme los engranajes y ponerlos en esa misma posicion el motor lo tiene que tener el engranaje tipo tornillo cierto??


----------

